#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Computer Science and Engineering Notes >  >  Priority queues in Design and analysis of algorithmsfree pdf

## monica.4567

A *priority queue* is a data structure for maintaining a set _S_ of elements, each with an associated value called a *key*. A *max-priority queue* supports the following operations.

 		INSERT(_S_, _x_) inserts the element _x_ into the set _S_. This operation could be written as _S_ ← _S_ ∪{_x_}. 		MAXIMUM(_S_) returns the element of _S_ with the largest key. 		EXTRACT-MAX(_S_) removes and returns the element of _S_ with the largest key.





  Similar Threads: Stacks and queues in Design and analysis of algorithms free pdf Selection in expected linear time in Design and analysis of algorithmsfree notes NITs Priority and in which NIT can i get admission? Object Oriented Analysis & Design: Use Case Analysis in Detail - Seminar Presentation Object Oriented Analysis & Design: Use Case Analysis in Detail - Seminar Presentation

----------


## sonusingh90

its nice.........i wnt more detail about max-priority queue with algorithm...plz give me link or another detail????/

----------


## akashram1

Priority queues in Design and analysis of algorithms notes is very useful. Thanks for sharing.

----------

